# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Конкурс творческих работ "Твори добро во имя мира

## ЖЮРИ

Уважаемые форумчане!

Приглашаем Вас, 
принять участие в Конкурсе творческих работ посвященном 
65-й годовщине со дня победы 
в Великой Отечественной Войне

Девиз конкурса:
Твори добро во имя мира. 


Правила проведения конкурса:

1. Конкурс проводится администрацией форума.
2. Принять участие в конкурсе может любой зарегистрированный пользователь форума.
3. Работа должна строго соответствовать условиям конкурса.
4. Каждый автор может предоставить не более пяти вариантов.
5. Готовые работы авторы направляют личным сообщением в ЖЮРИ. ЖЮРИ публикует работу в созданной теме анонимно, без указания автора.
6. При выполнении работы необходимо соблюдать рамки приличия, эстетической и художественной допустимости.
7. Работы будут оцениваться конкурсным жюри на закрытом заседании и обычным пользовательским голосованием (спасибками). 
8. По результатам пользовательского голосования будут определены работы-победители конкурса в номинации «Симпатии форумчан» по каждому виду творчества. По результатам работы жюри будет определена работа-победитель конкурса. Авторы указанных работ будут награждены памятными подарками, предоставленными администрацией форума.
9. Конкурсные работы принимаются с 01.04.2010 г. по 01.05.2010 г. Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 05.05.2010 г.

Правила публикации конкурсных работ:

1. Готовые работы направляются в виде личного сообщения в ЖЮРИ. Желательно чтобы фото было большого размера.
2. ЖЮРИ публикует их в теме для последующего пользовательского голосования.
3. Работа выставленная пользователем самостоятельно, участия в конкурсе не принимает и будет перенесена в другую тему

Условия конкурса:

1. Принимаются работы в любом виде творчества: Букеты из конфет, вышивка, квилтинг, декупаж, аэродизайн, аппликация на ткани, фелтинг, квиллинг, печворк.
2. Спасибки Пользователей с количеством сообщений ниже 10 учитываться при подведении итогов не будут

----------


## волька

*Спасибо администрации форума за ПАМЯТЬ!*

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Итак первая работа Автор Cera - на 17 мая 2010  - 40 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/518481.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/459102.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор Cera - на 17 мая 2010 - 41 спасибка

[IMG]http://*********org/521553.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор Natalya.R - на 17 мая 2010 - 17 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/513398.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор Гунька- на 17 мая 2010 - 33 спасибки

Экспозиция "Вы воевали, что бы жила семья"

В семье любовь да совет, так и горя нет

[IMG]http://*********org/522452.jpg[/IMG]

Дружная семейка

[IMG]http://*********org/523476.jpg[/IMG]

Наш дом - Россия

[IMG]http://*********org/504020.jpg[/IMG]

Совет да Любовь

[IMG]http://*********org/509140.jpg[/IMG]

У самовара

[IMG]http://*********org/504023.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор moros - на 17 мая 2010 - 30 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/480258.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Уважаемые участники конкурса внимательнее читаем правила




> Правила публикации конкурсных работ:
> 
> 1. Готовые работы направляются в виде личного сообщения в ЖЮРИ. Желательно чтобы фото было большого размера.
> 2. ЖЮРИ публикует их в теме для последующего пользовательского голосования.
> 3. Работа выставленная пользователем самостоятельно, участия в конкурсе не принимает и будет перенесена в другую тему


[IMG]http://*********org/470032.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*ЖЮРИ*,
 Просмотрела все работы, КЛАСС!!Какие таланты среди нас! НО!! Кроме последней- фактически ни одна не подходит под условия конкурса, 


> посвященном
> 65-й годовщине со дня победы
> в Великой Отечественной Войне


Любую из представленных работ можно притянуть к ЛЮБОМУ празднику и под любые условия.

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - tany_sha - на 17 мая 21 спасибка

Мир вашему дому!

[IMG]http://*********org/474086.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/491512.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Нотя

*Rodniki*,



> 3. Работа выставленная пользователем самостоятельно, участия в конкурсе не принимает и будет перенесена в другую тему
> 
> Условия конкурса:
> 
> 1. Принимаются работы в любом виде творчества: Букеты из конфет, вышивка, квилтинг, декупаж, аэродизайн, аппликация на ткани, фелтинг, квиллинг, печворк.

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Julia5282 - на 17 мая 27 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/499704.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Зарница - на 17 мая 17 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/510964.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/509940.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/502772.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Карамелька - на 17 мая 15 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/495447.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Жекочка - на 17 мая 19 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/522881.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Жекочка - на 17 мая 12 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********ru/1060541.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Жекочка - на 17 мая 13 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/498341.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Жекочка - на 17 мая 12 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/495304.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Карамелька - на 17 мая 15 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/511699.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - волька - на 17 мая 22 спасибки

"Именное оружие"
[IMG]http://*********org/574771.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/565555.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Дорогие форумчане!
По вашим просьбам конкурс , будет продлён до 9 мая. Итоги конкурса будут подведены 17 мая.

Все  новые присланные работы будут выставлены для оценки.

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - волька - на 17 мая 10 спасибок 

Храните фоторгафии любимых

[IMG]http://*********org/556944.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор -moros - на 17 мая 31 спасибка

[IMG]http://*********org/547733.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Duim - на 17 мая 9  спасибок

[IMG]http://*********org/546709.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - орбит - на 17 мая 11 спасибок

Дерево счастья

[IMG]http://*********org/529301.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - орбит - на 17 мая 15 спасибок

Память о родителях мужа

[IMG]http://*********org/588692.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - tanu_sha - на 17 мая 27 спасибок

Золотой огонь Победы!

[IMG]http://*********org/575380.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/587668.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - reginale - на 17 мая 21 спасибка

Книга памяти - "Помним и храним"

[IMG]http://*********org/572308.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/573332.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/571284.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Irishka - на 17 мая 43 спасибки

65 лет великой победе!

[IMG]http://*********org/556948.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Irishka - на 17 мая 69 спасибок

Никто не забыт и ничто не забыто

[IMG]http://*********org/545684.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - reginale - на 17 мая 17 спасибок

Вечная слава победителям!

[IMG]http://*********org/534420.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/540564.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - 1948 - на 17 мая 24 спасибки

[IMG]http://*********org/563095.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/552855.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/556951.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/543639.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/547735.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/545687.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Irishka - на 17 мая 43 спасибки

Салют в честь дня победы!

[IMG]http://*********org/534423.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Irishka - на 17 мая 45 спасибок

Сладкой жизни, долгих лет - дорогие ветераны

[IMG]http://*********org/531351.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Irishka - на 17 мая 50 спасибок

Цветы ветеранам!

[IMG]http://*********org/586646.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - reginale - на 17 мая 14 спасибок

Корабль мира

[IMG]http://*********ru/1153381.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1151333.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1152357.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Iт.и.п. - на 17 мая 8 спасибок

Тюльпаны для победителей

[IMG]http://*********ru/1139045.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор -Элен - на 17 мая 12 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********ru/1145189.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Автор - Элен - на 17 мая 13 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********ru/1136997.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Cera

> Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 05.05.2010 г.


А где можно посмотреть итог конкурса?

----------


## Нотя

> Дорогие форумчане!
> По вашим просьбам конкурс , будет продлён до 9 мая. Итоги конкурса будут подведены 17 мая.
> 
> Все  новые присланные работы будут выставлены для оценки.


ждем

----------


## ЛиСС

Это просто CУПЕР!!! Такие замечательные работы! Я думаю, жюри трудно выбрать лучшие! Удачи! :smile:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  Все работы хороши!!!!
какие у нас мастера на форуме!!!!! 
и тока я ...умею одно делать - пальцами на кнопы тыкать и НАСЛАЖДАТЬСЯ ВАШЕЙ КРАСОТОЙ И ТАЛАНТОМ!!!!
СПАСИБО!
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Айсидора

СПАСИБО! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Все работы хороши!!! Искуссники и мастерицы - СПАСИБО!!!
 :Ok: Особенно приглянулся мне Корабль МИРА.
Буду болеть за эту работу!

----------


## VELENA

Нотя, какие здоровские работы!!!

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Уважаемые участники конкурса.

Итоги подведены и мнение ЖЮРИ и Администрации форума совпало с мнением Форумчан.
Работой -победителем признана композиция 

Никто не забыт и ничто не забыто.  Автор Irishka, на 17 мая 2010 набравшая 69 спасибок

[IMG]http://*********ru/1118824.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ЖЮРИ

Авторам других работ присланных на конкурс ЖЮРИ говорит огромное спасибо за участие в нашем конкурсе.

Авторов работ теперь можно увидеть, оно будет указано модераторами в сообщении рядом с работой.

----------


## Irishka

Спасибо всем, кто проголосовал за мои работы! :flower:

----------


## Светик---

Иринка ты молодец очень хорошие работы.

----------


## 1948

[IMG]http://*********ru/1124972.gif[/IMG] Так держать!

----------


## Ksyusha S

*Irishka*,
УРА!!!!!!ПОБЕДА!!!!!!! :br: 
Вот видишь, дорогая наша Халявочка, ты зря волновалась и совершенно не зря трудилась до поздней ночи над своими работами!!!! :biggrin:
Так держать!!!!kiss

----------


## Naddik

Ах какая красота!!!!

----------


## moros

> Спасибо всем, кто проголосовал за мои работы


Победа заслуженная! Ирина поздравляю от души :Ok:  :flower:  :flower: flowe
Это просто КЛАСС!!!

----------


## reginale

> Работой -победителем признана композиция 
> Никто не забыт и ничто не забыто.  Автор Irishka,


Поздравляю! Красивая работа, достойная победы!  :flower:

----------


## Ирина Сенчилова

СУПЕР!

----------


## Ribka-тамадушка

Ирочка, БРАВО! Поздравляю! Ты умничка, талантище! Удачи!

----------


## орбит

многогранность твоего мастерства является для нас примером, мы гордимся тобой, дорогая!

----------


## Krokus

Ирина, отличная работа! Достойно, со вкусом! И грусть... и нежность...и память! А главное жизнеутверждающая идея! Просто молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Irishka

Ребята! Спасибо за ваши отзывы о моей рабрте! Ваше мнение для меня очень важно, ведь все вы тоже очень творческие ЛИЧНОСТИ! Как теперь оказалось я поставила свои "спасибки" reginale за ее корабль (крсивое цветовое решение и отличное исполнение) и книгу памяти, moros за такое классное модульное оригами, вольке за пистолет из конфет (у тебя как всегда оригинальные идеи) и tanu_sha за огонь Победы (интересное решение конфетного букета - молодчина!). Ребята - форумчане - молодцы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

*Поздравляю победителя ИРИШУ!* И всех, кто принял участие в новом для нас конкурсе.
Ребята, пока они может не совсем до конца продуманы, в следующий раз все работы будем выкладывать одновременно, чтоб никому не было обидно. Но это ж только начало! Надеюсь, Ириша, подарок от администрации тебе придется по душе. Напиши мне в личку свой адрес (это если никто не будет с твоих мест на встрече). А может сама за подарком приедешь? :wink:
Да,  и хотелось сделать небольшое замечание. Это своеобразный конкурс работ, которые надо рассматривать в объеме. Поэтому не ограничивайтесь одной фотографией, с разных ракурсов и ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО в хорошем разрешении, чтоб можно было при увеличении посмотреть вблизи мелкие детали.

----------


## optimistka17

Ирочка, хочу и здесь поздравить тебя с заслуженной победой и порадоваться очередной раз тому, что одна из твоих работ уже второй год живет у меня дома и радует всех, кто приходит ко мне в гости...

----------

